# Rain?



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

What's going on in ND, S. Canada? Any moisture as of late? I noticed chances for rain Wed/Thurs. I'm doing my rain dance for you guys everyday!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Keep dancin'...
We got some rain yesterday/last night. 3/4" of an inch or so, but its its going take a whole lot more to start filling any wetlands back up.

The western 2/3rds of the state are in the midst of one of the driest years on record.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Two Double Kluks??  AWESOME!!

BTW yes it is time to dance the night away. We need a ton more rain here!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

basically got enough rain to green things up out in the western part, by no means are we saturated with precip, Hope it keeps coming, 1/2 inch at a time.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

want some of our rain here in SE SD? its crazy wet, water in every feild. some farmers havent even started on corn yet, they are now going to have to look at some 90 day corn, but who knows if thats guna even work!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

We got .4" on Monday night. And like dblkluk said: "It's going to take a whole lot more to start filling any wetlands back up"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Eastern ND has had its fill for a while at least. Too bad we can't spread these rains out a bit, they all seem to come at once!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

we got like 2 inches over night here.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Sure wish I could send some of our water up your way. We are in the middle of one of the wettest springs ever. Storms every other day or so. Last I heard, about a week ago, we were already 14 inches above what we normally get for the whole year.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I wish we could pipe our water out there too. Seems like a waste to see it all flow down river. Some flooding in SE Minn. this weekend.

Nice avatar Porkchop. :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

you guys can have ours. by the end of the day today we could have up to 10" this week alone.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I think your rain dance is working, we are getting some rain here finally in east central nodak


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Quit dancing.....we have enough here.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man some of the corn is already 4 inches tall!!! And other fields have 4" of water in them! Stop dancin! I haven't been able to do dirt work in two weeks!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

IDK but we've been getting rain everyday here since I got out of school


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright guys, I'll stop. Good to hear you received some rain! :beer:

What are your opinions on nesting conditions and the hatch? Delta is making it sound bad.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> What are your opinions on nesting conditions and the hatch? Delta is making it sound bad.


From what I've seen in the last few weeks, it is terrible in the N central part of the state..

Lets hope for snow this winter..


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I have seen a few more broods but we are still very dry compared to the usual.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

oahe res n of pierre is rising fast. the army corps predict it will rise 7ft from last monday til june 30. the amount of rain we have had in sodak is unreal. the NE part of the state has had the least amount of rain but still is above the average for this time of the year. we actually really need some warm dry weather or else it might start effecting waterfowl perduction and also the pheasant hatch. the corn in are area is only 3or 4 inches high, which is way behind for this time of year.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

We are in the middle of a good series of storms today in North central ND. Bet we have dang near 1.5 to 2 inches today. Has been a while since I saw the water rolling downhill in the ditches


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Up here on the Coteau in NE SoDak we have too much water-and it keeps coming-adversely impacting nesting.Stop the dance!


----------

